# Next trend in music?



## Deadseen (Dec 12, 2010)

I think we have had everything we can have with subdrops and breakdowns now. What do you think is the next trend in music in 2011 ???


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 12, 2010)

New? Tough question. However it's safe to say that the prominent advancement of current scene/metalcore/deathcore/mallcore tendencies will continue all around North America.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 12, 2010)

MOAR SUBLOW5!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 12, 2010)

I vote a return to 80s power metal.

Or perhaps people might finally get sick of tuning down and start tuning up!

Seriously though, bass drops are about as lame as you can get.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 12, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> I vote a return to 80s power metal.
> 
> Or perhaps people might finally get sick of tuning down and start tuning up!
> 
> Seriously though, bass drops are about as lame as you can get.



To the first, dear god no. To the second, if you mean tuning up from the tuned down three octaves to something higher, I agree. If you mean past E standard, dear god no. 

EDIT: Also, what's a bass drop?


----------



## Ckackley (Dec 12, 2010)

Maybe I just notice it because I'm in a band fronted by a female, but we're seeing a ton of female fronted metal bands popping up. We just played an all day festival in Baltimore with all female fronted bands. Maybe that will get bigger this year?


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 12, 2010)

Normally, I'd formulate the next trend as = reductive collection of tropes associated with a proud-but-less-popular genre/subgenre + dubious claims of credibility w/r/t aforementioned genre/subgenre + slick production + pop-sensibility.

The problem now is that we're approaching a loop where it seems that everything that has been done before musically has already been broadly co-opted in a trendy manner, so any new trendy would have to be a rehashing of something that has already been rehashed or is a rehash itself.

This might be good news- if there is nothing left to get the "trend" treatment, then bands might just have to fend for themselves and get exposure on their own merits- being a good band instead of by riding the momentum earned by someone else.


----------



## TreWatson (Dec 12, 2010)

GLEM WILL GET HUEG


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 12, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> I vote a return to 80s power metal.
> 
> Or perhaps people might finally get sick of tuning down and start tuning up!
> 
> Seriously though, bass drops are about as lame as you can get.



Loving tuning up sounds great with chords and such!

I would like to see more world music in metal and some jazz fusion mixed with metal.


----------



## Lon (Dec 12, 2010)

imho 80s shredmetal and primarily djent will be the future of metal... if you look at trancecore, all those bands having success with it are basicaly ripping of that enter shikari did 5 years ago... analog to this in 4 years we should have a djent epidemy and periphery is doing something completely different ^^ (not to imply periphery are djent or are the fathers of djent, but they sure are its biggets outlet)


----------



## MikeH (Dec 12, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> I vote a return to 80s power metal.



I whole-heartedly second this suggestion.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 12, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Loving tuning up sounds great with chords and such!
> 
> I would like to see more world music in metal and some jazz fusion mixed with metal.



Ever heard of Exivious? Awesome fusion metal.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Dec 12, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> I whole-heartedly second this suggestion.



Me Too!


----------



## GATA4 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey man, interesting question. I've actually been wondering about this for the past few days.

As far as metal is concerned, 
I've noticed that polyrhythms are definitely the current era of heaviness; they open up so much more freedom to make great songs. Also, extended low-end range guitars are very status-quo for metal-heaviness. 

I really can't predict what it will be. Perhaps it will be a return to grunge? Hahaha. Not likely. 

It either has to be something new, or a recirculation. If it were to be something new, maybe it would be 9-string speed metal or something. It has to be something that catches on you know? Like djent, sweep picking, blast beats, discordance, polyrhythms of course, etc. 

I have no idea.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 12, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Loving tuning up sounds great with chords and such!
> 
> I would like to see more world music in metal and some jazz fusion mixed with metal.















Ask and ye shall receive


----------



## Baldi (Dec 12, 2010)

Post-tech-country&western-gabba-metal-CORE!


----------



## matt397 (Dec 12, 2010)

Dub-Djent ? or Djent-Step ? Maybe ? Plox ? 
K thxbai


----------



## Deadseen (Dec 12, 2010)

Metal-country is something I've been waiting for. Also more arabic influences in metal.


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 12, 2010)

Country with subdrops.

I'm looking for some glem.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 12, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Ask and ye shall receive




lol thanks. 

I know about Cynic and Exivious. But what I meant was like really heavy 8 string stuff with Jazz Fusion then again that's basically Meshuggah. I guess it's just in my own head and hopefully it'll come out one day.

But thank you for the other stuff.


----------



## MSalonen (Dec 12, 2010)

I expect a more mainstream version of "djent" to become popular.

The precedent being that metalcore/deathcore did the same thing for the original and more underground/purist counterparts.

That said, as much as I enjoy the whole djent movement, I personally hope for bands that aren't explicitly trying to be "heavy" or "metal" for what seems like its own sake, and instead focus on the composition of the song and a more genre-bending kind of sound.

A band like that which more immediately comes to mind is the band Karnivool.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 12, 2010)

Distorted shamisen. That is all I want.

Edit: It already exists


----------



## Treeunit212 (Dec 12, 2010)

Extremes of everything. Every Metal band will be using 8 strings, and will be on one of two sides of the coin; slow groovy Meshuggah, or fast aggressive techy stuff (like Periphery, Animals as Leaders, etc.).

Oh and I REALLY hope pyrotechnics come back.


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Dec 12, 2010)

i agree with alot of whats been said here.

i think djent is DEFINITELY on the rise, i think itll explode pretty fully in 2011, Periphery is really carrying it imo.

the desire to use ERGS is really coming up strong as well.

i honestly dont see it getting too far past 8 strings, on a large scale anyway, but then again idk how many people expected to be using 7's so exclusively by now. 

bands like The Mind of Solaris [better known now as Being] are going to do a great job bringing up the 'chiller' side of djent, a bit less heavy and more focused on catchyness and just damn good sounding music.

whoever mentioned Karnivool +12346128937461978234 

as for polyrhythms, theyre definitely here in the metal world to stay.
[i myself suck about 49 dicks at playing things using the concept, which is terrible  ]
but i LOVE the soundscapes they can create and it just makes an album so much more listenable. you listen once, twice, 50 times and every single time something new hits your ear!
THAT, is genius music.

why do we stop listening to older records? we get used to them, anticipate every aspect of every song and it just loses its flare...even if you used to tear up or get goosebumps just hearing it way back when, now its just 'a great song' 
but like Periphery for example, ive been listening to that entire album at LEAST once all the way thru every single day since 4/20, never gets old.
that is something to build on.
metal thats in this vein will be revered and respected and listened to over and over and over and THAT is what i, personally want to see the metal genre do.

take away the entire idea [or at least severely delay] the 'getting old' or 'overplayed' aspect of the albums.
and for fuck sake, make entire albums that are worth listening to all of. not just a gem song here then some crap balls fillers.
not gunna name any names, but i can think of a few that many people here LOVE and respect that neeeeed to do something about it


----------



## NaYoN (Dec 12, 2010)

Everyone with positive opinions, what you think will happen will be like the new BOO style bands, where they do something that's tired in a way that's really good.

The reality is, though, whatever will become the next fad will be even more annoying, scenestery and awful than what is cool these days.

Nu metal (wiggers) -> metalcore (scenesters) -> deathcore (wigger scenesters) -> askingalexandriacore (emo scenesters) -> djent (i don't really know the *scene* f djent yet) -> ???? (insert even worse scene here)

You can bet that the newer thing will be very cookie cutter, fake-heavy and generic in general.


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Dec 12, 2010)

^ jeeze man i sure hope not :/

i mean, im sure it will happen, but hopefully not a full blown outbreak of that kind :[

i just want to see if some people will make good combo's of the stuff that i already like, ambient stuff, dubstep, metal [durrrrrr], death metal, melodic metal, shred, ERG, electronic musickalz, and just generally good melodies and sturrrff.

IF it has to just be smashed and rehased pre-existing genre's.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 12, 2010)

if we're just talking about 2011, expect more of the same. nothing new or interesting.


----------



## Asrial (Dec 12, 2010)

Djentstep will prolly has it's uprise.
For gods sake, lets hope crabcore dies a painful death by the way...

And my wish; LETS HAVE TRIPLE POLYRYTHMIC METAL WITH 27/49 SIGNATURES AND DIDGERIDOOS!


----------



## Duke318 (Dec 12, 2010)

Djentcore with 8 strings, coming to a mall near you.


----------



## NaYoN (Dec 12, 2010)

Asrial said:


> Djentstep will prolly has it's uprise.
> For gods sake, lets hope crabcore dies a painful death by the way...
> 
> And my wish; LETS HAVE TRIPLE POLYRYTHMIC METAL WITH 27/49 SIGNATURES AND DIDGERIDOOS!



Oh there WILL be the 17/32 triplet feel polyrhythmic bands that play on 9 string guitars, but they won't be the main "thing". The most recognition they'll get will be as much as TTDTDE or Brain Drill.

The skill-intensive bands are never the ones that make it to the mainest of them streams.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 12, 2010)

Dubstep can go die a firey fucking death as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## MSalonen (Dec 12, 2010)

I would imagine that the "scenesters of djent" would be something of a bastard lovechild between the perennial, obnoxious hipster and the prog elitist.

Frankly, I personally shudder at the thought of autotuned, melodramatic choruses sandwiched between polyrhythmic breakdowns.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 12, 2010)

Duke318 said:


> Djentcore with 8 strings, coming to a mall near you.



Minus the polyrythems and syncopation


----------



## datalore (Dec 12, 2010)

The next movement in contemporary heavy music will be that listeners will abandon all but the most broadest and must useful genre labels. I can hope, can't I?


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Dec 12, 2010)

I think you people are forgetting one huge area that is bound to pick up: electronic elements. Even looking at hot topic, you see how huge artists like Deadmau5 and other electronic guys are. Combine that with the huge upswing in home recording, and how easy that can make "making beats" and I'm sure that will have a large part in what will be the next big thing. Also keep in mind that I'm talking big thing as in ACTUAL big thing, not what's big in the little ss.org bubble.


----------



## White Cluster (Dec 12, 2010)

Music that flows like lava,is hot like lava and forms islands and mountains with it's mass.
Some Journey To The Center of The Earth shit.Lava-core?Volcano-core?Core-core?


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 12, 2010)

White Cluster said:


> Music that flows like lava,is hot like lava and forms islands and mountains with it's mass.
> Some Journey To The Center of The Earth shit.Lava-core?Volcano-core?Core-core?



Molten core of the Earth-core.

I find it slightly amusing that the majority of posters here seem to be taking a very small niche of an already niche genre of music, and predicting trends for it. The next big musical trend will probably involve electronics, auto-tune, and terrible haircuts. And concept albums. And it'll be awesome.

Wait, someone's already done a hip-hop concept suite about a messianic time-travelling robot? Fuck.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Dec 12, 2010)

Technical Progressive Blackened Alien Mathematical Death metal


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 12, 2010)

Guitarists will start tuning UP.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 12, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> Everyone with positive opinions, what you think will happen will be like the new BOO style bands, where they do something that's tired in a way that's really good.
> 
> The reality is, though, whatever will become the next fad will be even more annoying, scenestery and awful than what is cool these days.
> 
> ...


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 12, 2010)

ArkaneDemon said:


> New? Tough question. However it's safe to say that the prominent advancement of current scene/metalcore/deathcore/mallcore tendencies will continue all around North America.


 Please not the scene bands like The devil wears prada . All the break downs with all scene bands sound exactly the same to me.
EDIT: That's the reason why I don't like those bands, no variation


----------



## prh (Dec 12, 2010)

brokencyde autotune bullshit probably

people will rely more and more on technology and suck more and more live


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 12, 2010)

prh said:


> brokencyde autotune bullshit probably
> 
> people will rely more and more on technology and suck more and more live


Yeah, I'm more of a live guy. Anyone really can sound decent in a studio with the right equipment and people mixing it, but live is a whole other story.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## josh pelican (Dec 12, 2010)

Djent isn't a genre. You're all silly.

I hope the octave bass trend doesn't catch on. When I set up a Dingwall for EADG (an octave lower) I don't want to sound like every other bassist. There are way too many purists for this to happen, or at least I think. Most of people on TalkBass don't even believe in tuning down.

Actually, fuck everyone. I'll start going an octave up and play your "djent" that way.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 12, 2010)

ArkaneDemon said:


>



That was pretty bad. It's not even funny. If you use autotune at least make it humorous IMO. Like this 
It's just plain wrong tho haha.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 12, 2010)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> That was pretty bad. It's not even funny. If you use autotune at least make it humorous IMO. Like this
> It's just plain wrong tho haha.




What the fuck am I listening to?


----------



## Thep (Dec 12, 2010)

I think people are giving djent waaay too much credit as far as its influence on the metal scene. I've never even encountered djent outside this forum.

However, I think metal music in general is gaining alot of popularity (probably in part to the Guitar Hero craze), and its only a matter of time before it becomes a heavy form of commercial pop music. As NaYoN said, I think there will be lots of image-driven, cookie cutter, generic bands.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 12, 2010)

I say that every time my friends play it when I'm around.


ArkaneDemon said:


> What the fuck am I listening to?


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 12, 2010)

Thep said:


> I think people are giving djent waaay too much credit as far as its influence on the metal scene. I've never even encountered djent outside this forum.
> 
> However, I think metal music in general is gaining alot of popularity (probably in part to the Guitar Hero craze), and its only a matter of time before it becomes a heavy form of commercial pop music. As NaYoN said, I think there will be lots of image-driven, cookie cutter, generic bands.



I've noticed some of that. But what I notice more is that with more commercial acts like the scenecore shit that's always predominant on the market, most metal (especially the extreme and the underground) gets pushed away further away. This is good and bad. Good that we keep the underground where it's supposed to be.

Bad that most people hear this scenester crap and they call it metal, like most of my co-workers at my co-op placement. It pisses me off when these crappy bands get called metal and I get shunned as a metalhead because they think I'm inferior for liking that stuff, which I really really don't, but it's easy for most people to assume because most genres don't have like 30+ subgenres like metal, and it's easy to think that the first thing you hear is what the entire genre is like.


----------



## budda (Dec 12, 2010)

It would be interesting to see J-rock make it's way over here more.


----------



## Harry (Dec 12, 2010)

This thread definitely confirms what a metal-centric forum this is 
The vast majority of guitarists don't tune down, don't play 7 string and beyond guitars and a lot of them aren't playing metal.
Tuning below E standard has been around for way longer than metal has existed, and even in the history of metal itself down tuning has been around for almost the entire time.

Don't get me wrong guys, I love metal too, but I just find it disappointing when I go into a thread like this where the topic title suggests music in general and then come in only to find almost all the discussion is about metal.

I get that some guys here (and I know some have openly said so) listen to metal exclusively/almost exclusively, but for those of us who spend about 50 per cent of their (such as myself) or even less than that listening to metal (I know that's many of you people here), it has a tendency to come across as a fairly narrow that doesn't have a lot of room to move


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 12, 2010)

Harry said:


> This thread definitely confirms what a metal-centric forum this is
> The vast majority of guitarists don't tune down, don't play 7 string and beyond guitars and a lot of them aren't playing metal.
> Tuning below E standard has been around for way longer than metal has existed, and even in the history of metal itself down tuning has been around for almost the entire time.
> 
> ...



I think he's just talking about the next trend in metal not music in general.


----------



## MSalonen (Dec 12, 2010)

Something else I would really _like_ to see happen (but probably won't) is taking in more influences from other genres and putting them in a metal context.

For example, adding neoclassical influence to shredding back in the day (though now it's overdone). Jazz has had its moments as well. But what I'm hoping for is for players and songwriters to inject a subtle twist to their music. So, rather than it being...

*heavy metal part* *chorus* JAZZ INTERLUDE 

They do it in other ways, like the way Emil Werstler's (Daath) knowledge and love of jazz influences his leads and compositions in more nuanced ways. Not that he's the only one to do this, but I felt it was a fitting example.

I think it would be cool to see rhythm guitars do more than stick to just single-note or pedal-point riffing, or powerchords and the like. Not that any of these are bad, or that there (again) aren't people who do more than this, but I think it would be great to see more players use as many different musical approaches as they can to add more flavor and nuance to their playing. Maybe take a more jazzy, bluesy, or even classical approach to rhythm playing. Not that the parts have to sound like those genres, but just take inspiration from how they're played so you have more ways of expressing yourself musically.

At the end of the day though, not to repeat myself, the most important thing to me and what I want to see most, is for more metal to focus less on things like technicality (or as I mentioned before, "heaviness" and being "metal") and instead just try to make memorable and solid songwriting.

It's a shame so many people in metal have vehement disdain for pop music. Yes, a lot of it is terrible, but there's both bad and good music to be found in all genres. And I feel there's a lot to gain from being open-minded and learning from a number of different artists and kinds of music.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 12, 2010)

Is there even really a trend for things outside of metal? I haven't been following what happens in pop and rock, it's been sounding the same for a while now, what's to change?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 12, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> Something else I would really _like_ to see happen (but probably won't) is taking in more influences from other genres and putting them in a metal context.
> 
> For example, adding neoclassical influence to shredding back in the day (though now it's overdone). Jazz has had its moments as well. But what I'm hoping for is for players and songwriters to inject a subtle twist to their music. So, rather than it being...
> 
> ...








Sax is present throughout that album without too many of those interludes you spoke of. Enjoy


----------



## Treeunit212 (Dec 12, 2010)

Harry said:


> This thread definitely confirms what a metal-centric forum this is
> The vast majority of guitarists don't tune down, don't play 7 string and beyond guitars and a lot of them aren't playing metal.
> Tuning below E standard has been around for way longer than metal has existed, and even in the history of metal itself down tuning has been around for almost the entire time.
> 
> ...



Sooo Dubstep?


----------



## Double A (Dec 12, 2010)

Thep said:


> I think people are giving djent waaay too much credit as far as its influence on the metal scene. I've never even encountered djent outside this forum.
> 
> However, I think metal music in general is gaining alot of popularity (probably in part to the Guitar Hero craze), and its only a matter of time before it becomes a heavy form of commercial pop music. As NaYoN said, I think there will be lots of image-driven, cookie cutter, generic bands.





I agree on both counts. Djent is really only even heard of here on SS.org. If I even brought up djent to my bandmates they would think I was crazy.

And everything on this planet, EVERYTHING, that makes even a little bit of money always, always gets commercialized and turned into a product. That is just capitalism folks. So if you love a band and they catch on just a tiny bit just get ready for shitty, soulless, talentless ripoffs. 


That is my prediction.


----------



## Harry (Dec 12, 2010)

ArkaneDemon said:


> Is there even really a trend for things outside of metal? I haven't been following what happens in pop and rock, it's been sounding the same for a while now, what's to change?



Personally, I'm not really a fan of pure pop music at all, but there has always been plenty of movement in the rock scene
Honestly, someone who doesn't listen to metal would say the same thing about metal.
All of us are aware of the large amount of sub genres within metal and to be honest it seems silly to me to assume that all rock would sound the same.
If metal has so many different sub genres that sound so different and distinct from each other, why wouldn't rock also be the same?







Both of these songs are rock songs, but they sound as different to each other these two songs do :






Both are metal songs, but we can all agree that musically they quite far apart.

Hell, I can do the same thing with jazz and classical really.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 12, 2010)

I never truly understood the concept of djent, nor do I like listening to it. I'd prefer having djent in the stead of metalcore/deathcore, though, to be honest. At least djent requires some talent to play, unlike a lot of the mallcore kids do these days.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 12, 2010)

Harry said:


> Both are metal songs, but we can all agree that musically they quite far apart.



Well, yeah, but NWOBHM and technical death metal are not even close to being comparable, it's like apples and oranges.

EDIT: also, 37500 Yen is crazy prog. While you'd hear Foo Fighters on the radio, I doubt you'd ever hear 37500 Yen.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 12, 2010)

Creepy British robots.



Edit: Or SHOEGAZEDJENTCORE


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 12, 2010)

SchecterWhore said:


> Creepy British robots.




I remember this. I can't excuse this but I will say that every country has it's flaws. Thankfully this type of person is largely in the minority.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 12, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I remember this. I can't excuse this but I will say that every country has it's flaws.



Tell me about it.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Dec 12, 2010)

Dubstep metal? hmmmm


----------



## MSalonen (Dec 12, 2010)

ArkaneDemon said:


> Well, yeah, but NWOBHM and technical death metal are not even close to being comparable, it's like apples and oranges.
> 
> EDIT: also, 37500 Yen is crazy prog. While you'd hear Foo Fighters on the radio, I doubt you'd ever hear 37500 Yen.



Well I think that's his point. As a listener of metal you can pinpoint the differences and are more familiar with the different subgenres and bands. But ultimately they're both still "metal".

Perhaps a better example of differences in rock would be comparing these two...



and


----------



## NaYoN (Dec 12, 2010)

To all that say Djent isn't a genre outside of SS.org:

Periphery are HUGE, even worldwide, even the scenesters in Turkey are drooling over Periphery, and everyone will try to imitate them. If Djent isn't a thing now, it will be soon. Mark this.


----------



## The Somberlain (Dec 12, 2010)

They will make screamo-dubstep-autotuned-folktronic, and I will cry foul for they bastardize my beloved folktronic. Hipsters+Mass Market Weath=Bad


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm going to put this out there: I don't like Periphery.

I thought I did, but then the album came out and I realised that each song uses the same formula.


----------



## Abiogenesis (Dec 12, 2010)

I think there will be a completely different movement from the clinical and techy riffs from today's djent/tech/whatever. I see Ulcerate and Intronaut new pioneers of a more natural and flowing sound.


----------



## Harry (Dec 12, 2010)

ArkaneDemon said:


> Well, yeah, but NWOBHM and technical death metal are not even close to being comparable, it's like apples and oranges.
> 
> EDIT: also, 37500 Yen is crazy prog. While you'd hear Foo Fighters on the radio, I doubt you'd ever hear 37500 Yen.



I think regardless of how different something may seem, there is also points of comparison if one bothers to dig beneath the surface.
We could argue that classical music and modern metal is apples and oranges, but beyond the surfaces there is definitely parallels and points of comparison.

Indeed, crazy band (37500 Yens), but it's math rock, and it's still a sub genre of rock, which is my point that rock is just as incredibly diverse as metal and given this is indeed a guitar forum, it would be cool to discuss rock as much as metal too


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Dec 12, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm going to put this out there: I don't like Periphery.
> 
> I thought I did, but then the album came out and I realised that each song uses the same formula.



scar, i love you


----------



## Harry (Dec 12, 2010)

Abiogenesis said:


> I think there will be a completely different movement from the clinical and techy riffs from today's djent/tech/whatever. I see Ulcerate and Intronaut new pioneers of a more natural and flowing sound.



This.
To be honest I've just never really been interested in the Djent movement and don't think that's set to change.
Bands like Intronaut are really pushing the envelope of what's possible.
Personally I don't listen to a lot of tech metal, but Intronaut definitely captures my heart and mind.


----------



## Forresterc (Dec 13, 2010)

Djent and Djent w/ pop structure (and of course clean chorus singing) will get big.

5 years ago it wasn't even a genre right? Now a lot of people accept it as a form of metal. It's definitely going to explode in the next 2 years at least.


----------



## budda (Dec 13, 2010)

Some metal *is* heavy pop metal. It's called mainstream metal for a reason


----------



## Variant (Dec 13, 2010)

I heard there's this underground scene with a lot of momentum.  Its comprised mainly of guys on internet forums having unyielding discussions about scenes. It's called scenetalkcore. Myself, I'm staying ahead of the curve by not talking about it as I'm postscenetalkcore.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 13, 2010)

Blackcore


----------



## Variant (Dec 13, 2010)

How about softcore? Like hardcore metal, but with an Air Supply kinda tilt.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 13, 2010)

Urban Dictionary: Blackcore


----------



## Cadavuh (Dec 13, 2010)

Distorted drums.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Dec 13, 2010)

In a similar vein of post-mortal duets like those done with Nat King Cole and Elvis Presley, every scene kid who wants to be cool with the metalheads will do a song with Ronnie James Dio and Dimebag.

...Oh wait Nickelback already did a song with a post-mortal Dimebag.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 13, 2010)

Bostjan's prediction:

a) More than one hundred albums will come out that suck.

b) A few dozen albums will come out that are good.

c) Two or three albums will come out that blow almost everyone away.

d) There will be an arbitrary trend bandwagon for some new scene.

e) There will be a backlash anti-bandwagon movement of the same scene in prediction "d".

f) Buckethead will release/collaborate on at least ten new albums.

g) Guns and Roses will release no new material, but will announce that they are working on something to be released "very soon."


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 13, 2010)

Dave and Variant, it won't let me rep either of you guys again right now


----------



## red1010 (Dec 13, 2010)

Djentdjent-djentdjentdjent-djentdjent BOOM! The future is groovy! and technical of course.

Pumped for new Faceless for sure.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 13, 2010)

What about all of the veterans returning from war in the middle east making a new scene of army-core?

What about Christina Appelgate's new style of music apple-core?

Or several different -core-s that already exist and the realization that they are all interchangeable being relabeled as "inter-cores."


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 13, 2010)

Fuck yeah, I'm working on some tunes now that can only be described as Earth's-Core. They're HOT!


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 13, 2010)

People will quit over-classifying and paying attention labels, looks, and the like and actually listen to the music. 

One can dream right?


----------



## Double A (Dec 13, 2010)

bostjan said:


> What about Christina Appelgate's new style of music apple-core?


Already been done. Ever heard of Fiona Apple?


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Dec 13, 2010)

bostjan said:


> What about all of the veterans returning from war in the middle east making a new scene of army-core?
> 
> What about Christina Appelgate's new style of music apple-core?
> 
> Or several different -core-s that already exist and the realization that they are all interchangeable being relabeled as "inter-cores."



wouldn't that be army-corps


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Dec 13, 2010)

This is easy, bands will start farting on snare drums like Adam Sandler (Pip) did in the movie Airheads.


----------



## groph (Dec 13, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Country with subdrops.
> 
> I'm looking for some glem.


 
Lol. Somebody must inform me of this "glem."

I kind of want to see a return of stone age 90's death metal. All of this polished European technical death mehtul bores me. I want more bludgeoning riffs with drums that sound like an incoming Panzer division. Records that sound like a band is playing in your headphones. Yes.

If you want to abandon slam for old school shit I would totally do that, or we could just do both and say fuck it.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 13, 2010)

The next trend will probably be something like DjentCore, or some ridiculous compound word like that. 

I would personally love to see a hybrid of djent a la Animals As Leaders and Chimp Spanner, mixed with melodic death metal such as old In Flames, At The Gates or Dark Tranquillity. Red Seas Fire does this to a certain extent I think, but I'd love to see it fully fleshed out.


----------



## Daggorath (Dec 13, 2010)

Hopefully, as few as possible. Trends require people mimicking others, rather than producing original music - and as such it usually sounds contrived. Clearly there are trends on a much broader scale e.g. the instruments used, the orchestration of said instruments, the timings, scales etc. that make music music and not just an assembly of noise.

Saying that, I love music with interesting rhythms. Some of which certain persons would label "djent" and some of which isn't cool right now or a part of any trend. So it is difficult to say.

So I guess really, I just want more original and honest music to be released.


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm hoping more bands realize they should sound like Stryper and Winger.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 13, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> I'm hoping more bands realize they should sound like Stryper and Winger.



To Hell With The Devil! DEVIIIIIIIIIIIIIL DEEEEEVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLL!


----------



## groph (Dec 13, 2010)

what ever happened to djentstep and BWWOOOOOOOWW?


----------



## bostjan (Dec 13, 2010)

No one liked my pun about inter-cores? 

Maybe we will get into nano-genres, like putting each band member of each band into their own genre.

I think Bwwoww is already a microgenre, as defined on this forum.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 13, 2010)

bostjan said:


> No one liked my pun about inter-cores?
> 
> Maybe we will get into nano-genres, like putting each band member of each band into their own genre.
> 
> I think Bwwoww is already a microgenre, as defined on this forum.



 I posted right after you did. I had to put on my lollerskates after your post.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 13, 2010)

The Chalmun's Cantina Song-core.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 13, 2010)

I'd agree that 'djent' does have a place outside of this forum. Perhaps moreso 'core' bands that include elements of djent, such as After the Burial. A lot of scenesters are listenting to these bands and then getting pulled into the deeper end with Periphery and such. But I mean, how many 'djent' bands actually have proper releases out yet for people to know about? 

Personally I hope to see more djent influenced music taking electronic, ambient, and jazz elements, rather than mixing with 'core' music. 

Jacob on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

More of this. I've never heard anything like it in my life. Fuck 
Anyone that has anything else like this...please post!


----------



## leandroab (Dec 13, 2010)

TreWatson said:


> GLEM WILL GET HUEG



It's all going to be about GLEMM AND BWOW!


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Dec 13, 2010)

Asrial said:


> Djentstep will prolly has it's uprise.
> For gods sake, lets hope crabcore dies a painful death by the way...
> 
> And my wish; LETS HAVE TRIPLE POLYRYTHMIC METAL WITH 27/49 SIGNATURES AND DIDGERIDOOS!


 
 
agreed on the crabcore
and ive totally been wanting to make djentstep since i started listening to dubstep XD




budda said:


> It would be interesting to see J-rock make it's way over here more.


 
agreed here as well, never can have too many hot ass japanese girls squealing around ya know?
id like to see some of it used tastefully in metal though, TASTEFULLY.




NaYoN said:


> To all that say Djent isn't a genre outside of SS.org:
> 
> Periphery are HUGE, even worldwide, even the scenesters in Turkey are drooling over Periphery, and everyone will try to imitate them. If Djent isn't a thing now, it will be soon. Mark this.


 also agreed, periphery is getting a pretty fucking big following, even here in Houston and surprisingly its NOT a ton of ass-core hipster kids yet.
YET.
which im sure is soon to follow once they all wikipedia the word 'Talent' 

what really excites me is you guys are all [when i say all i mean from this thread this assumption seems to be the general consensus] pretty adamant about wanting to hear a type of sound that is like the fucking epitome of what my playing and writing style has ended up being after all these years 

so THAT.
makes me fucking happy :]
ill definitely be posting up some nice thingies for yall to hear once i stop sucking and mixing and mastering the stuff i write [and after i get a suitable way to record drums]


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 13, 2010)

DevourTheDamned said:


> agreed here as well, never can have too many hot ass japanese girls squealing around ya know?
> id like to see some of it used tastefully in metal though, TASTEFULLY.


J-Rock Djent-core. Let's do it.


----------



## -One- (Dec 13, 2010)

I feel like everyone will get tired of being technical for the sake of technicality, and we'll go back to metal where it's frowned upon to be technical or talented at all (see: grunge; but in a more metal context).


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Dec 13, 2010)

God, Djentcore would be terrible. Way to over-exploit a particular guitar technique and make every band sound the same.

Personally I'd prefer Sweepcore and Tapcore 'cause it has moar skillz y'all!!

SHREDCORE!!!


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 13, 2010)

HammettHateCrew said:


> God, Djentcore would be terrible. Way to over-exploit a particular guitar technique and make every band sound the same.
> 
> Personally I'd prefer Sweepcore and Tapcore 'cause it has moar skillz y'all!!
> 
> SHREDCORE!!!


The J-Rock aspect needs to be involved in this as well.


----------



## davidengel (Dec 13, 2010)

GalacticDeath said:


> Technical Progressive Blackened Alien Mathematical Death metal



I'm already working on it.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 13, 2010)

GalacticDeath said:


> Technical Progressive Blackened Alien Mathematical Death metal


You mean Ziltoid?


----------



## MSalonen (Dec 13, 2010)

HammettHateCrew said:


> God, Djentcore would be terrible. Way to over-exploit a particular guitar technique and make every band sound the same.
> 
> Personally I'd prefer Sweepcore and Tapcore 'cause it has moar skillz y'all!!
> 
> SHREDCORE!!!



I feel that's already being done by bands by like the Faceless, Conducting from the Grave, Born of Osiris, After the Burial, Veil of Maya, etc.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 13, 2010)

ArkaneDemon said:


> Is there even really a trend for things outside of metal? I haven't been following what happens in pop and rock, it's been sounding the same for a while now, what's to change?



Hilariously, I find the same thing in metal. I know that people point out little microdifferences, but distorted guitar and fake evil screaming or croaking voices seem to be the norm for metal, with some vague rip-offs of the better done prog-rock stylings of '80s King Crimson. 



HammettHateCrew said:


> God, Djentcore would be terrible. Way to over-exploit a particular guitar technique and make every band sound the same.
> 
> Personally I'd prefer Sweepcore and Tapcore 'cause it has moar skillz y'all!!
> 
> SHREDCORE!!!



Wait a minute... djent is actually considered a technique? Like punk guitar playing which couldn't move beyond certain things would also be considered a technique?I always though djent was just a lowest common denominator, a metal-specific sound equivalent to all those '80s pop bands where they could program a chugging synthesizer, but never going the real musician route of someone like Rick Wakeman. 

----

What I would love to hear emerging from metal would be albums with listenable songs which have great lyrics, sung by an intelligible singer who can sing without relying on the croaking/screaming. I mean, I know that it might be considered a lost art to write something which doesn't go the route of metal parody, but Tool manages to do it, so perhaps there might be other bands which manage to pull up the poor average. 

Those are my hopes, though, not a prediction. I don't anticipate such a thing happening, and all these "evil" King Diamond emulators are probably setting the stage for more of the same.....


----------



## mithologian (Dec 13, 2010)

Djent isnt supposed to be a genere, but it will be soon. samething happened with the core scene. some people started integrating breakdowns in some songs and suddenly a bunch of bands started amplifing it. no one gave suffokation the deathcore tag but they did use breakdowns, same way no one called messhuga djent till recently. *sigh* i hope it doesnt get wattered down into some reppetitive pattern


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 13, 2010)

Explorer said:


> but Tool manages to do it



Oddly enough, I can't listen to Tool because it bores the crap out of me.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 13, 2010)

ArkaneDemon said:


> Oddly enough, I can't listen to Tool because it bores the crap out of me.



That's not odd at all. I completely agree with you.


----------



## MSalonen (Dec 13, 2010)

I agree that vocal dynamics seem to be missing from a lot of metal now.

By which I mean that growls/screams have become too ubiquitous, or at least too same-y between artists as well as within a song and/or album.

It also seems just as stale to me the way that most bands who also try to incorporate clean vocals fall into the "good cop, bad cop" formula and also end up sounding nigh indistinguishable and generic.

And on the other side of the spectrum, while I still don't feel like clean vocals get enough appreciation or use anymore, the bands that do use them seem to almost always be power metal bands. Who then in turn often also sound really similar to one another in terms of their delivery and overall style.

It's vocalists like Maynard, Chino Moreno, Tomi Joutsen, John Bush, Devin Townsend, Kyo, Peter Dolving, Mike Patton, Ian Kenny, Jonas Renkse, and Corey Tayor who manage to be particularly memorable (and in most of these cases, unique), regardless of that someone may think of the band or the vocals themselves. At least that's my opinion. And that's something I miss, even if there are still vocalists who are very skilled.

Christian Alvestam, for example, is amazing (in my opinion) vocally. But he's really just doing the exact same thing as Bjorn Strid.


----------



## White Cluster (Dec 13, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Fuck yeah, I'm working on some tunes now that can only be described as Earth's-Core. They're HOT!



Don't bite my shit



White Cluster said:


> Music that flows like lava,is hot like lava and forms islands and mountains with it's mass.
> Some Journey To The Center of The Earth shit.Lava-core?Volcano-core?Core-core?



My other idea is Hipster-core..but it will be pretty obscure.Most of you will never hear of it.


----------



## McKay (Dec 13, 2010)

-One- said:


> I feel like everyone will get tired of being technical for the sake of technicality, and we'll go back to metal where it's frowned upon to be technical or talented at all (see: grunge; but in a more metal context).



This.

Everything goes in circles. Djent = Shred/Neoclassical, Deathcore = Thrash etc etc

Everything mirrors the early 90s. We're nearing saturation point. I wouldn't be surprised to see a grunge analogue appear. In the meantime, I'll continue going from The Darkness to Periphery to Hour of Penance and liking it all.


----------



## telecaster90 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm slightly biased in saying this, but I think doom will prevail over djent as the next trend in metal.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 13, 2010)

telecaster90 said:


> I'm slightly biased in saying this, but I think doom will prevail over djent as the next trend in metal.



The first real metal band, Black Sabbath, was doom metal back in 1970, it should have caught on by now


----------



## MSalonen (Dec 14, 2010)

Well there is a big boom in doom metal becoming popular...

Swallow the Sun, Agalloch, Katatonia, Insomnium (sort of), Moonspell, Ghost Brigade, Daylight Dies, Orphaned Land, Mar de Grises, and more that I can't remember off the top of my head

And that's not counting the bands who are influenced by doom in the retro Black Sabbath sense, like High on Fire and The Sword.


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 14, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> Everyone with positive opinions, what you think will happen will be like the new BOO style bands, where they do something that's tired in a way that's really good.
> 
> The reality is, though, whatever will become the next fad will be even more annoying, scenestery and awful than what is cool these days.
> 
> ...




honestly as long as this mess dies I'm fine with whatevers next.Cause I see that its only going to get worse and have come to terms with that


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Dec 14, 2010)

What could be better than Viking Metal or Death Metal?

Sex Metal?

It's like porno music but incredibly intense.

But I can see it branching off into a new genre called Sexcore played by sexually frustrated young men.


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 14, 2010)

telecaster90 said:


> I'm slightly biased in saying this, but I think doom will prevail over djent as the next trend in metal.



I've always wanted to see Electric Wizard play the Super Bowl Halftime Show.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 14, 2010)

More tosspots like Brokencyde making music that's the equivalent of aural rape with a filth-encrusted rusty chainsaw carrying syphilis and more music made by people who love what they're doing.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Dec 14, 2010)

telecaster90 said:


> I'm slightly biased in saying this, but I think doom will prevail over djent as the next trend in metal.


 
I suspect just a christian 'white metal' spawned from black metal influences, we will see a rise in not only tragic doom, but comedic doom also.


----------



## petereanima (Dec 14, 2010)

I think some poeple here are making a little mistake in thinking of the "internet-people" as the majority of music/metal-listeners...

Yes, Periphery are getting bigger - but, honestly: I think they are getting bigger more because of the sugarpop-choruses etc. than because of their rhythms beeing proggy. Of course bulb originally got its following by that, but lets face it: who cares for complexity in music besides some musicians? No one. The majority of "scene"-people will like it because of the pop-aspect. So, "Djent" (or whatever polyrythmic bow-bwow chugchug is/will be called) will not get as big as mainstream-metalcore or stuff like that. It WILL get a bit bigger than it is currently, yes. But i think you folks shouldnt expect the big boom with every scenekid going all djentcrazy.


----------



## TreWatson (Dec 14, 2010)

i feel like the djentsters will eventually move their style in a direction of their choosing.

in all honestly, i noticed lately i have the "variety metal approach where my current album that isnt out yet borrows a bit from every genre.

i foresee more of that.


----------



## Skyblue (Dec 14, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> Well there is a big boom in doom metal becoming popular...
> 
> Swallow the Sun, Agalloch, Katatonia, Insomnium (sort of), Moonspell, Ghost Brigade, Daylight Dies,* Orphaned Land*, Mar de Grises, and more that I can't remember off the top of my head
> 
> And that's not counting the bands who are influenced by doom in the retro Black Sabbath sense, like High on Fire and The Sword.


Huh? Orphaned Land aren't doom metal as far as I know... they're Progressive, or Oriental metal (if you really want to try and categorize everything) 
but doom? 
I haven't checked out they're older albums yet, so maybe they were doom, I dunno...


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 14, 2010)

Whoever called me gay for saying bands should sound like Stryper or Winger is uncomfortable with their sexuality. You probably jerked off to Hanson.

I don't want to hear about anymore trends or genres being based off of sounds. The idea is just stupid. I might have to make up some joke genres and see how far they go with "internet people" as Peter says.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 14, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> Personally I hope to see more djent influenced music taking electronic, ambient, and jazz elements, rather than mixing with 'core' music.
> 
> Jacob on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> ...



Fuck, that was amazing. That kid has some serius talent. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## matty2fatty (Dec 14, 2010)

metal aside, if you want to know what's going to be big in music just ask 14yr old girl. They're the ones that spend all the money and drive popularity.

Or, Portal does an arena tour and becomes the worlds biggest economic driver, a la Dethklok


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 15, 2010)

HammettHateCrew said:


> I suspect just a christian 'white metal' spawned from black metal influences, we will see a rise in not only tragic doom, but comedic doom also.



christian metal/christ core has taken a BOOM in the south a la the bible belt.
its rather annoying.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 15, 2010)

I think the djent and core bubble will burst (maybe not in 2011, but I'd take a guess that it will die down in 2012. Perhaps that's the armageddon the mayans spoke of) and people will wanna bring back the older forms of metal. We might see some interesting hybrids as well. Perhaps some sort of thrash-djent or something here in 2011.

But it's at least my hope that the djent and core fad will die out and people will start going back to things like thrash and straight up death metal. Give it another 25 years and tech death will rise up again when Necrophagist releases their album.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 15, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> But it's at least my hope that the djent and core fad will die out



This times a million. I don't find djent inspiring at all, and core is 99% filler crap. I smell that they will somehow become one in the near future, and, well, let's just say that when you put two bad things like that together, the end result is obviously not going to be something good. 

Djent is more interesting than core, for sure, but some of the bands don't even try to copy Meshuggah correctly, instead of polyrhythms they do just straight breakdowns, and way too often. I just want to call it core right off the bat.

I await your neg rep


----------



## enemyofreality (Dec 16, 2010)

GalacticDeath said:


> Technical Progressive Blackened Alien Mathematical Death metal


 

I agree fully


----------



## spattergrind (Dec 16, 2010)

This:


----------



## MSalonen (Dec 16, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> But it's at least my hope that the djent and core fad will die out and people will start going back to things like thrash and straight up death metal.



As far as future bands "bringing back" thrash and death metal, I feel like that's already happened.

There was already that huge wave of re-thrash bands trying to sound exactly like the old bands from the 80's. And I'm not as experienced with death metal, but I want to say something similar went on there, if on a smaller level.

Unless of course you mean bring them back, but actually sound original. Because that would actually be good.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 16, 2010)

Synchronized melodic toilet flushing-core.
Not only does it clear out all the shit, it's pleasant on the ears while it washes away deathco--I mean fecal matter! 
(Now don't get me wrong I do enjoy some deathcore. SOME. Don't look at me like that.)

And high efficiency toilets are environmentally savvy to boot!


----------



## ST3MOCON (Dec 16, 2010)

Probably going to be Djentish style guitar but supper heavy and exclusively clean vocals. You heard it from me, i bet you anything thats what you are going to hear! Periphery is probably going to kick off the exclusively Clean vocals. Similar to what happened to metalcore. Periphery will be like the killswitch engage of Djent. 


but we will see If im right ima bump this thread!


----------



## Harry (Dec 16, 2010)

Meatbucket said:


> And high efficiency toilets are environmentally savvy to boot!


----------



## DLG (Dec 16, 2010)

I would like all of the retro stuff to stop and to have more bands like Revocation, who are playing an updated and modern take on death/thrash with amazing riffs and solos that are greatly influenced by the 80s and 90s but put in a modern context.


----------



## lucasreis (Dec 16, 2010)

Ckackley said:


> Maybe I just notice it because I'm in a band fronted by a female, but we're seeing a ton of female fronted metal bands popping up. We just played an all day festival in Baltimore with all female fronted bands. Maybe that will get bigger this year?



Metal Lilith Fair??


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 16, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> As far as future bands "bringing back" thrash and death metal, I feel like that's already happened.



I would go further and say that thrash and death metal haven't gone away- no need to bring them back.

Just because the metal press and many fans go sniff around the Next Big Things in rapid succession like a friendly dog at a house party doesn't mean that the non-trendy bands have vaporized.


----------



## The Somberlain (Dec 16, 2010)

I think bands like Blacktusk, Red Fang, Baroness, Bison BC, and Kvelertak will ride the wake of Mastodon to become popular. Maybe I'm a bit biased because I love all of them.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 16, 2010)

Everyone will concentrate so much on ambience and shit that all music will just become silence.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 16, 2010)

i think i will tune lower than humanly possible to hear. as a money making scheme i will sell you "special" frequency boosting headphones that allow you to hear my more than human musical experience


----------



## bostjan (Dec 16, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Everyone will concentrate so much on ambience and shit that all music will just become silence.



A new microgenre of cagecore will surface, and 4:33 will become the most covered song of the year.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 16, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> As far as future bands "bringing back" thrash and death metal, I feel like that's already happened.
> 
> There was already that huge wave of re-thrash bands trying to sound exactly like the old bands from the 80's. And I'm not as experienced with death metal, but I want to say something similar went on there, if on a smaller level.
> 
> Unless of course you mean bring them back, but actually sound original. Because that would actually be good.


Nominon, Hooded Menace, Cruciamentum, Dead Congregation, not to mention kings like Asphyx and Sinister returning...

Real death metal never disappeared, it just got swamped by wankery.


----------



## lucasreis (Dec 16, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i think i will tune lower than humanly possible to hear. as a money making scheme i will sell you "special" frequency boosting headphones that allow you to hear my more than human musical experience



Thus, inventing Whalecore! 

Metal so brootal, so FUCKING BROOTAL only whales can hear it's AWESOME frequencies and shit!


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 16, 2010)

Maybe Chuck Schuldiner will come back to life and reinvent -death- metal again, in all three puns of the term.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 16, 2010)

mexican christian slap bass funk fusion is IN.


----------



## Skanky (Dec 16, 2010)

Klezmer


----------



## bostjan (Dec 16, 2010)

Skanky said:


> Klezmer



Maybe Estradasphere will be sited as an influence and we will get a whole genre of klezmer+black/death metal hybrid bands. I would actually enjoy that. 

Actually, there was a special on NPR about Klezmer music just a couple months ago...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 16, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> Thus, inventing Whalecore!
> 
> Metal so brootal, so FUCKING BROOTAL only whales can hear it's AWESOME frequencies and shit!


 
Thats already a genre.  Its a joke name for Gojira and Mastodon.


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 16, 2010)

Treeunit212 said:


> Extremes of everything. Every Metal band will be using 8 strings, and will be on one of two sides of the coin; slow groovy Meshuggah, or fast aggressive techy stuff (like Periphery, Animals as Leaders, etc.).
> 
> Oh and I REALLY hope pyrotechnics come back.



i hope there's more slow groovy meshuggah bands thatd be awesome!


----------



## Van Heezey (Dec 16, 2010)

> Thats already a genre. Its a joke name for Gojira and Mastodon.



If more bands like Gojira came around, My life would be complete to the tee. At least they sound immensely heavy, and only tune to D standard.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 16, 2010)

Van Heezey said:


> If more bands like Gojira came around, My life would be complete to the tee. At least they sound immensely heavy, and only tune to D standard.


DUGGA DUGGA DUGGA DUGGA DUG WHEEEEE DUN DUN DUN


----------



## funknotik (Jan 20, 2011)

ArkaneDemon said:


>




WOW that was horrifying!!!  Pure evil. 

I don't know what the next trend is but I hope it's nothing like what I just saw.


----------



## funknotik (Jan 20, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Fuck, that was amazing. That kid has some serius talent. Thanks for posting it.




Seriously you hear shit like that and you think to yourself. I have so much to learn and long way to go to be where I want to skill wise.


----------



## pineappleman (Jan 20, 2011)

Post-hardcore progressive metal. Like OMNOM. It will bridge the gap between good metal and the mainstream. The world needs more music like OMNOM. I want to make it. Who's with me!?!?

Oh and pop metal like Klocks' Katy Perry covers.


----------

